# Nachfolger der Asus "Mars" auf HD5970 Basis?



## Zoon (30. Januar 2010)

Laut der Seite "NordicHardware" arbeite man bei Asus angeblich schon an einem Nachfolger der schon längst vergriffenen "Mars" auf Basis zweier Geforce GTX285.

Das neue Modell soll evtl auf den Namen "Ares" hören und diesmal auf die Ati Radeon 5970 aufbauen.

Im Gegensatz zum AMD Referenzdesign soll die "Ares" aber mit vollen Taktraten der 5870´er Serie laufen + OC Potenzial nach oben und über 4 GiB VRAM verfügen (vermutlich 2 GiB pro GPU ).

Es wird deswegen wohl eine Spannungsversorgung via 2 x 8 Pin + 1 x 6 Pin zum Zuge kommen was einem theoretischen Verbrauch von max. 525 Watt entspricht.


Quelle:

ASUS ROG Ares to cost around $1000 | NordicHardware

Bilder der "Ares" will man bei NordicHardware in Kürze veröffentlichen.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Januar 2010)

Ne GraKa mit 3 Stromanschlüssen. WTF?!


----------



## Zoon (30. Januar 2010)

Tja alles was Spass macht braucht halt viel Sprit


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. Januar 2010)

Toll und gleich noch ne neue Heitzung wenn es wieder mal kälter draußen ist.
Was soll mann den mit so einer Karte, naja jeden das seine


----------



## Zoon (30. Januar 2010)

Naja Gegenfrage was soll man mit nem Bugatti Veyron? 

Ähnlich wie die Mars wirds eh ne limited Edition von 1000 Stück oder so - für Sammelfreaks wie Raffael


----------



## Clonemaster (30. Januar 2010)

jo gute 500watt sollten einheizen oO

aber wiedermal ungefähr unbezahlbar..


----------



## push@max (30. Januar 2010)

Hört sich echt krank an 

Für diesen Winter genau passend


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Januar 2010)

Da kann ich mir auch 2 HD5870 Karten kaufen.. und komme billiger weg...^^


----------



## Alche (30. Januar 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Es wird deswegen wohl eine Spannungsversorgung via 2 x 8 Pin + 1 x 6 Pin zum Zuge kommen was einem theoretischen Verbrauch von max. 525 Watt entspricht.



Das müsste aber 450 Watt ergeben oder hab ich was verpasst? Denn 1 x 8 Pin Anschluss bringt 150 Watt mal 2 sind 300 Watt plus 75 Watt ausm PCI-e Slot und noch die 75 Watt vom 6 Pin anschluss ergiebt insgesamt 450 Watt.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (30. Januar 2010)

Marketing Spielereien ^^
Diese eine 5970 von MSI mit überbreite (ich glaube 5870lightning oder so) die bald rauskommen wird , wird im CF wohl besser sein.

Aber für die BenchmarkFreaks sicherlich eine schöne sache


----------



## Superwip (30. Januar 2010)

Wie wohl 500W weggekühlt werden sollen? Ohne WaKü wird das ein echtes Problem, vermutlich wird die Karte nur im Winter @ Standard stabil laufen ^^


----------



## -NTB- (30. Januar 2010)

mein jeziges nt könnte wohl nicht mal die karte aleine betreiben


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Januar 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Da kann ich mir auch 2 HD5870 Karten kaufen.. und komme billiger weg...^^




War doch bei der Mars mit den GTX 285 auch nicht anders. Ist wohl eher wieder ne Karte für Sammler


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Januar 2010)

Muhaha ich habs hier vorausgesehen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-radeon-hd-5800-neuauflage-3.html#post1457115


HolySh!t schrieb:


> Tjo oder Asus macht was im Styl der Mars...2 OC HD5870 mit jeweil 2Gb Raum auf einem PCB die alle 5min überhitzt
> Wird auf jedenfall spannend werden der Sommer


----------



## FortunaGamer (30. Januar 2010)

Da bin ich mal gespannt was das für eine Karte seien wird. Über 500 Watt Verbrauch so viel verbraucht mein ganzer Rechner noch nicht mal. Die Karte wird dann eh von denn Meisten unter LN² gesetzt, die restlichen baue die Karte vielleicht eine mal ein und dann steht die im Schrank


----------



## LiL Fränkii (30. Januar 2010)

Jetzt hätte ich mir Heizung sparen können. x__x
Naja...mal gespannt wie das Endprodukt ist.
Sammler freuen sich bestimmt jetzt schon.


----------



## KOF328 (30. Januar 2010)

vor 5 jahren hätte auch kein mensch quadcores gebraucht für damalige bedürfnisse... mal sehen wie sich die sicht ändert 
der kühler muss aber n 3-slot oschi sein... oder gute maße fürn schrank haben lol, oder soll das in nen pc passen? micro atx!


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2010)

Kann man von denen eigentlich zwei per Crossfire betreiben? Wenn man damit keine Weltrekorde aufstellen kann, dann weiß ich auch nicht
Da bräuchte man ja schon nen 1500W NT Gibt es sowas überhaupt?


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Januar 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> vor 5 jahren hätte auch kein mensch quadcores gebraucht für damalige bedürfnisse... mal sehen wie sich die sicht ändert
> der kühler muss aber n 3-slot oschi sein... oder gute maße fürn schrank haben lol, oder soll das in nen pc passen? micro atx!


Oder die wird ab Werk mit Ln²kühlung(oder wie das Zeug heißt) geliefert


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (30. Januar 2010)

Marketing gewäsch 

Nun ja, eine HD 5870 verbraucht ja unter Last ungefähr 160 Watt, wären wir also bei 320 Watt für die Karte. 

Wird wie die Mars nur ein Objekt für Sammler sein, wirklich betriebsfähig wird die nicht sein. 

Aber ein Crossfire aus 2 5870 ... das wäre doch was


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

Ist zwar cool so ein teil zu haben, aber mit 2x HD5870 oder vll. HD 5890 ? Ist man besser dran.


----------



## The_Final (30. Januar 2010)

DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Wird wie die Mars nur ein Objekt für Sammler sein, wirklich betriebsfähig wird die nicht sein.


So wird es wohl sein, die Karte wird Unmengen Strom verbrauchen, viel Hitze produzieren, unter Last instabil sein und in der Praxis dennoch nicht so schnell wie 2 HD5870 im CF sein, obwohl sie wahrscheinlich teurer als diese sein wird.


----------



## Genghis99 (31. Januar 2010)

Wann gibts eigentlich eine CO2 Steuer für Grafikkarten ?


----------



## Benodiagd (31. Januar 2010)

2 von denen im Crossfire kann man sich schon Herd und Mikrowelle sparen.
Einfach n Teller voll Spaggeti und Schinken in den PC und Schwups ist es Angebraten


----------



## >ExX< (31. Januar 2010)

Also wer sich ne Bugatti Veyron kauft, wird wohl auch das Geld für den Sprit haben den die 16 Pööte da schlucken.
Und wer sich so eine Grafikkarte kauft wird wohl auch das Geld haben was die GPU´s an Strom schlucken.......Theoretisch doch 8 GPU´s oder?


----------



## HolySh!t (31. Januar 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Theoretisch doch 8 GPU´s oder?


Hää
Wie jz ich, das Ding is doch ne Duak gpu karte(2Gpu´s) Im CF wären es dann 4Gpu´s, wie kommsn auf 8Gpu´s.
Sry wenn ich was überlesne hab oder so ich bin Müde


----------



## >ExX< (31. Januar 2010)

Am anrfang war doch die Rede von 2x 5970
Jede 5970 hat 2 GPU´s  da  x2 mal 2 nehmen  haste schon 4
Crossfire X  geht bis 4 PCI-E Steckplätze:  4*4=16   oh sind doch schon 16


----------



## HolySh!t (31. Januar 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Am anrfang war doch die Rede von 2x 5970


Oh ops hab ich gar net mitbbekommen
Hab immer gedacht es wären 2 voll ausgefahrende hd5870 auf einem PCB


----------



## >ExX< (31. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung man, bin gerade selbst voll verwirrt, aber 8 GPU´s sinds auf jedenfall die möglich sind


----------



## HolySh!t (31. Januar 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung man, bin gerade selbst voll verwirrt, aber 8 GPU´s sinds auf jedenfall die möglich sind


Das macht die Müdigkeit

Ach btw 666 Post, beste Zeit um in das Heihabettchen zu gehen

Gn8


----------



## oksboht (31. Januar 2010)

Der dritte Stromanschluss ist sicherlich nur für das erwähnte OC gedacht, damit man die spannung noch ordentlich erhöhen kann, ohne dass es an der Stromversorgung scheitert


----------



## >ExX< (31. Januar 2010)

könnte sein 
@ Holysh!t: Schlaf schön


----------



## Nixtreme (31. Januar 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Muhaha ich habs hier vorausgesehen
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-radeon-hd-5800-neuauflage-3.html#post1457115




Unheimlich

Diesen Asus-Mars quatsch werd ich nie kapieren


----------



## CentaX (31. Januar 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> *Wie wohl 500W weggekühlt werden sollen? *Ohne WaKü wird das ein echtes Problem, vermutlich wird die Karte nur im Winter @ Standard stabil laufen ^^



Gar nicht, hat man bei der MARS ja auch nicht vernünftig geschafft. Einfach nen mittelmäßigen Kühler rauf, der die Karte nur überhitzen lässt - wird ja sowieso nur von Benchmark-Freaks gekauft, die nen andren Kühler raufhaun. Statt so nen Mist zu produzieren, den niemand braucht, könnten sie lieber mehr Zeit & Entwicklungskosten in "richtige" Sachen investieren..


----------



## The_Final (31. Januar 2010)

Benodiagd schrieb:


> 2 von denen im Crossfire kann man sich schon Herd und Mikrowelle sparen.
> Einfach n Teller voll Spaggeti und Schinken in den PC und Schwups ist es Angebraten


2 von denen im CF und dein Rechner fängt vermutlich Feuer. 



>ExX< schrieb:


> Am anrfang war doch die Rede von 2x 5970
> Jede 5970 hat 2 GPU´s  da  x2 mal 2 nehmen  haste schon 4


Glaube ich weniger, eine Karte aus 2*HD5970 wäre zu groß, außerdem würden die geplanten Stromanschlüsse wohl nicht reichen, und zu guter Letzt wäre diese Karte wohl nicht kühlbar, nachdem schon die MARS eine thermische Katastrophe war.


----------



## Gnome (31. Januar 2010)

525 Watt, haha wie geil 

Wer braucht denn sowas


----------



## Zoon (31. Januar 2010)

Alche schrieb:


> Das müsste aber 450 Watt ergeben oder hab ich was verpasst? Denn 1 x 8 Pin Anschluss bringt 150 Watt mal 2 sind 300 Watt plus 75 Watt ausm PCI-e Slot und noch die 75 Watt vom 6 Pin anschluss ergiebt insgesamt 450 Watt.



Naja andere Quellen besagen auch 450 Watt, aber bei NordicHardware schreiben die halt 525 ...


----------



## Einer von Vielen (31. Januar 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Naja andere Quellen besagen auch 450 Watt, aber bei NordicHardware schreiben die halt 525 ...


Vielleicht hat das Teil 2 PCIe Stecker und würde dann zwei PCIe Steckplätze zwingend benötigen(Das wären dann ja nochmal +75 Watt)! Die wäre dann zwar ultrabreit, aber dem, der sich so ne Graka kauft, ist das bestimmt egal und zweitens wäre da dann viel Platz für nen Reisenkühler


----------



## skdiggy (31. Januar 2010)

ich glaub selbst benchmark freaks würden das nicht kaufen ,weil sie haben auch selbst die erste asus mars kaum angefasst.


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

Vorallem schreckt der preis auch noch ab.


----------



## Sularko (31. Januar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Vorallem schreckt der preis auch noch ab.




Aber nicht einen echten Sammler.


----------



## Genghis99 (31. Januar 2010)

LOL - Man kann afaik VIER Karten Crossfirern oder SLIin. Bei 4 GTX295 bzw. 4 5970 - wären das 8 GPU.

ZWEI 1000 W Netzteile im Rechner dürften sogar dafür reichen. Oder zum Elektroschweissen.


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

Sularko schrieb:


> Aber nicht einen echten Sammler.


 
Aber 1000 € dürfte nicht jeder sammler über haben


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Januar 2010)

Also für 4 GPU's (2*5970) sind 525W noch zu wenig.
Eine 5870 zieht 160W
2 Denmach 320
4 wären schon bei standart Takt bei 640.


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. Januar 2010)

Ich gehe auch davon aus das die Karte nur zwei GPU`s haben wird. Die Karten werden übertaktet sein und dann sind die Restlichen Anschlüsse als Reserve für extremes übertakten da sein. Man bekommt doch bald auch noch eine HD5870 mit zwei 8 Pin Stromstecker.


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

Ja ? was kann die mehr ?


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. Januar 2010)

Hier der Artikel von PCGH. Ich finde das auch sinnlos...


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

Wasn das fürn PCB 

Naja ich denke das wird einfach ne Dual HD5870 / 5890 und die dann noch mit OC.


----------



## >ExX< (2. Februar 2010)

Dann muss die Karte aber nen extrem leistungsfähigen Kühler haben , nich so*******wie bei deer Mars


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

Naja vll. wird wieder eine bei PCGHX verlost


----------



## RuXeR (2. Februar 2010)

Ne Idee wäre es den PC unter Öl setzen, dann hat man gleich noch ne Friteuse.

Oder man baut sich ne Wasserkühlung und schliesst diese an die Heizung an.


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

Öl leitet nich ? 

Die karte wird eh extrem heiß und für normal user nicht zugebrauchen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. Februar 2010)

> Öl leitet nich ?



Im Normalfall nicht  In Öl fehlen eigentlich die Ladungsträger, welche u.a. bei Wasser in Form von Salzen vorhanden ist 
Aber auch Öl kann verschmutzen und so leitend werden.

Problem beim Öl ist dann eher die Wärmeleitfähigkeit, da ist eben nicht jedes brauchbar.


----------



## Schwini (2. Februar 2010)

und dann die Mars in SLI oder die Ares (wenn die kommt) in Crossfire anschließen. wow! 
Ach du exkrement (wer nicht weiß was das ist. Gooogle ) was das an Strom bräuchte. xD damit könnt ich ja die ganze Straße heizen.  und wenn der nachbar auch noch eine hat, den ganzen block.  und wenn dann der ganze Block eine hätte, die ganze Stadt und wenn dann die ganze Stadt eine hätte ganz Deuschland. ähh. moment, hab ja ganz vergessen, is ja limitiert.


----------



## The_Final (2. Februar 2010)

Schwini schrieb:


> und dann die Mars in SLI oder die Ares (wenn die kommt) in Crossfire anschließen. wow!


Am besten wäre: Ares in SLI und dazu eine Mars als PhysX-Karte.


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

Jetzt übertreibt ihr aber..  Das bräuchte man nicht mal in 3 jahren.


----------



## The_Final (2. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreibt ihr aber..  Das bräuchte man nicht mal in 3 jahren.


Ich hätte ein PC/Grill/Back-Multifunktionsgerät mit Zufalls-Brandgenerator lieber heute als morgen. Das Leben ist doch heutzutage viel zu langweilig. 
Aber mal im Ernst: Wenn jemand eine solche Combo lauffähig kriegt, würden sich die Extreme-Bencher darauf stürzen.


----------



## Schwini (3. Februar 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> Am besten wäre: Ares in SLI und dazu eine Mars als PhysX-Karte.



genau. :'D und dann noch en Stickstoffkühlung, damit das auch geht. ^^


----------



## Schwini (3. Februar 2010)

doppelpost.. sry
wird nich mehr vorkommen.  
kan gelöscht werden.


----------



## CentaX (3. Februar 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> Am besten wäre: Ares in SLI und dazu eine Mars als PhysX-Karte.



Genau, weil ATi Karten im SLi Modus bekanntlich rocken .. Und die Mars dann per Crossfire dazu, wa?


----------



## schrubby67 (3. Februar 2010)

welcher cpu soll für so eine karte genommen werden


----------



## Zoon (3. Februar 2010)

6 - Cores sind im Anrollen, oktas bestimmt nicht mehr so weit.


----------



## The_Final (3. Februar 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> Genau, weil ATi Karten im SLi Modus bekanntlich rocken .. Und die Mars dann per Crossfire dazu, wa?


Toll, du hast einen Fehler gefunden, jetzt darfst du dir auch ein Eis kaufen. 



Schwini schrieb:


> genau. :'D und dann noch en Stickstoffkühlung, damit das auch geht. ^^


Klar, der PC wird in eine Badewanne voll mit flüssigem Helium gelegt. 



schrubby67 schrieb:


> welcher cpu soll für so eine karte genommen werden


Ein Core i7-980XE @ 4,2GHz sollte halbwegs reichen.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Februar 2010)

Öl leitet Wärme. Das kommt nicht auf das Salz an, sondern auf freie Ladungsträger (Elektronen) 
Wenn sie Reaktionsträge wären hätte Öl ne volle Außenschale an Elektronen und hätte somit einen Edelgas ähnlichen Zustand..............^^
Aber so ne Heizung wär doch nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## Löschzwerg (5. Februar 2010)

> Das kommt nicht auf das Salz an



Die Salze sind u.A. daran Schuld das undestilliertes Wasser leitet, beim Öl fehlen diese.


----------

